# Max Pull-ups Personnal record



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

My PR pull-ups in this video , i'll try to reach 38-40 reps this year but it won't be easy


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Is there a reason why your squats are so shallow?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Endomorph84 said:


> Is there a reason why your squats are so shallow?


 Power curtseys!


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> Is there a reason why your squats are so shallow?


 People always told me it's not good to go below that


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Baka said:


> People always told me it's not good to go below that


 They lied to you.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Robbie said:


> They lied to you.


 Isnt it bad for the knees ? and is it better for strength?

I thought i was doing them good


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Incredible show of strength again @Baka

@Endomorph84 The lad has just banged out 35 pull ups and you're pulling him up on slightly questionable squat depth for nearly 2x body weight!!

The man's a beast!


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Donny dog said:


> Incredible show of strength again @Baka
> 
> @Endomorph84 The lad has just banged out 35 pull ups and you're pulling him up on slightly questionable squat depth for nearly 2x body weight!!
> 
> The man's a beast!


 thanks i appreciate


----------



## Frank bull (Dec 20, 2016)

Good strong lifts you must be pretty fit as well


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Baka said:


> Isnt it bad for the knees ? and is it better for strength?
> 
> I thought i was doing them good


 No it's actually worse for your knees as they are forced to take the strain of the weight changing direction, whereas if you go lower the muscles of the legs are activated and taking more of the strain.

Why would it be better for strength? If you mean because you can do more weight due to not having to go down as far then no, you're not even doing the movement correctly so you can't really say you're strong at something you're not doing properly. I could curl 80kg for a quarter rep but that doesn't mean I'm strong lol

Well done on the pullups though, impressive.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Well done man! do you find you lose strength performing them weighted quickly, if you lose some consistency? I can get 50kg for 2 or 3 reps, at best, when I'm consistent, but if I don't perform them for a while, I find it's the one exercise I lose a considerable amount of strength on. they're tough! I feel their underestimated how taxing on CNS and grip strength they become performed weighted. I can't deadlift in the same session and probably won't be able to barbell row, when that progresses further.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Starz said:


> Well done man! do you find you lose strength performing them weighted quickly, if you lose some consistency? I can get 50kg for 2 or 3 reps, at best, when I'm consistent, but if I don't perform them for a while, I find it's the one exercise I lose a considerable amount of strength on. they're tough! I feel their underestimated how taxing on CNS and grip strength they become performed weighted. I can't deadlift in the same session and probably won't be able to barbell row, when that progresses further.


 Yes i lose strength really fast , i'm injured at the left shoulder since 3-4 months , so i stopped weighted pull-ups dips and benchpress ; last year i was doing 5 rep with 65kg , and 10 with 50kg , 13 with 40kg so i lost 5 rep on the 50kgs


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

anabolik said:


> No it's actually worse for your knees as they are forced to take the strain of the weight changing direction, whereas if you go lower the muscles of the legs are activated and taking more of the strain.
> 
> Why would it be better for strength? If you mean because you can do more weight due to not having to go down as far then no, you're not even doing the movement correctly so you can't really say you're strong at something you're not doing properly. I could curl 80kg for a quarter rep but that doesn't mean I'm strong lol
> 
> Well done on the pullups though, impressive.


 Ok , a lot of people told me my squats were good , not too low so i kept doing them this way.

I'll take ur advice and will go lower , thank you


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Baka said:


> Yes i lose strength really fast , i'm injured at the left shoulder since 3-4 months , so i stopped weighted pull-ups dips and benchpress ; last year i was doing 5 rep with 65kg , and 10 with 50kg , 13 with 40kg so i lost 5 rep on the 50kgs


 What's your weighted chin up? IIRC you was close to getting the 100kg pull up while ago?


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Very strong

What is you age and weight ?


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

0161M said:


> Very strong
> 
> What is you age and weight ?


 I just turned 24 , i'm 155 lbs

You can check all my videos , my strong exercice is benchpress and weighted pull-ups


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Sick strength and athleticism, mirin'.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Natty Steve'o will be in just now to say he does 50reps as a warm up


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Natty Steve'o will be in just now to say he does 50reps as a warm up


 InB4 it's all just the juice. Doubt he will post anything though, he tends to avoid the men's section of the forum as he can't squat or deadlift to save his life. 

Nice work @Baka


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> InB4 it's all just the juice. Doubt he will post anything though, he tends to avoid the men's section of the forum as he can't squat or deadlift to save his life.
> 
> Nice work @Baka


 true dat


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Donny dog said:


> Incredible show of strength again @Baka
> 
> @Endomorph84 The lad has just banged out 35 pull ups and you're pulling him up on slightly questionable squat depth for nearly 2x body weight!!
> 
> The man's a beast!


 I don't doubt he's a beast, I'm not slagging him off. It was a genuine question.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> Steve'o is awesome mate, I think he will retort in a constructive and positive way.


 



Heavyassweights said:


> @Natty Steve'o will be in just now to say he does 50reps as a warm up


 With that 50 kg hanging he is still lighter than me for doing chins or wide grip pull ups as i do them (I hang the 20's and bang out 3 sets of 8 - 10 reps @168.4 kg total) so not that impressive really ... Whats with the narrow grip?

I suggest a wider grip to hit to hit the back -lats, rhomboids, teres, erector spinae and external obliques more thus removing a lot of emphasis from the biceps 



Quackerz said:


> InB4 it's all just the juice. Doubt he will post anything though, he tends to avoid the men's section of the forum as he can't squat or deadlift to save his life.
> 
> Nice work @Baka


 140kg quarter ROM squat = 2.5 reps with foam on the back to protect the lil neck/shoulders... ahhh bless

Keep making the bullets guys.

OP I hope your not taking peds with these lifts as a result. all I can say is keep up the good work and watch you don't injure yourself, you might catch up to the awesome natty one In the far and distant future. This s**t don't happen over night. :thumb


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I suggest a wider grip to hit to hit the back -lats, rhomboids, teres, erector spinae and external obliques more thus removing a lot of emphasis from the biceps


 I watched a video not so long ago I subscribe to on YouTube (cant remember who, ill try find the link in my YouTube history) and it said its not so much the width of the grip that makes the difference, but whether the grip is supinated or pronated that'll make all the more difference on back growth?

I get it'd be very hard to do a wide supinated grip, but ultimately which grip is best for overall back development?

With a pronated grip, is width really that crucial? or is it horse for courses? when using a pronated grip, I like medium best.

I also watched a video with Seth Feroce where he said removing certain digits will also help hit less arms, more back. Is this right?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> I watched a video not so long ago I subscribe to on YouTube (cant remember who, ill try find the link in my YouTube history) and it said its not so much the width of the grip that makes the difference, but whether the grip is supinated or pronated that'll make all the more difference on back growth?
> 
> I get it'd be very hard to do a wide supinated grip, but ultimately which grip is best for overall back development?
> 
> ...


 Wide grip pull-ups are an excuse for being overweight and not having the ability to get your head over the bar, cheat reps all day.

'I'm doing half reps to hit my lats more'

Err no mate, you're fat.


----------



## BioSynth (Sep 17, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Wide grip pull-ups are an excuse for being overweight and not having the ability to get your head over the bar, cheat reps all day.
> 
> 'I'm doing half reps to hit my lats more'
> 
> Err no mate, you're fat.


 Just because you can't get your head up on wide grip doesn't mean others can't. Keep practicing, you'll get that one rep soon enough.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> With that 50 kg hanging he is still lighter than me for doing chins or wide grip pull ups as i do them (I hang the 20's and bang out 3 sets of 8 - 10 reps @168.4 kg total) so not that impressive really ... Whats with the narrow grip?
> 
> I suggest a wider grip to hit to hit the back -lats, rhomboids, teres, erector spinae and external obliques more thus removing a lot of emphasis from the biceps
> 
> ...


 Well i understand what you say , but the strongest in the world for heavy pull-ups are 90kg+ , the guy who made the 100kg pull-up this year is 95kg , there is no lightweight who can pull-up that much.

If you're heavy but lean/muscular , then you normaly are stronger have bigger back , forarms , arms , shoulders etc.

I'm not saying i'm strong or anything , but i could pull-up +85kg weighted pull-up last year before i got injured in my shoulder from benchpress , and i was 150 lbs which is more then my own weight and to me that's the difficulty : having more then ur own weight on you .

You can be strong in street workout if u are lightweight it's easier then heavyweight , but streetlifting is different .

If you are 150lbs and can dips 120kg for exemple, you're stronger then a guy who is 100kg and who can dips 120kg.

My goal is to stay this weight i'm 155-160lbs all year round i just try to get stronger without getting bigger/fatter.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

BioSynth said:


> Just because you can't get your head up on wide grip doesn't mean others can't. Keep practicing, you'll get that one rep soon enough.


 Solid post.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Baka said:


> Well i understand what you say , but the strongest in the world for heavy pull-ups are 90kg+ , the guy who made the 100kg pull-up this year is 95kg , there is no lightweight who can pull-up that much.
> 
> If you're heavy but lean/muscular , then you normaly are stronger have bigger back , forarms , arms , shoulders etc.
> 
> ...


 I always bench 35 + kg well over my body weight without fail. for 3 sets of 8 - 10 reps 100% naturally, I have never used ped's.

A big muscle is a strong muscle. Big = heavier. If you want to get stronger your muscle will inevitably grow to adapt to the stresses it is being subjected too...


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I always bench 35 + kg well over my body weight without fail. for 3 sets of 8 - 10 reps 100% naturally, I have never used ped's.
> 
> A big muscle is a strong muscle. Big = heavier. If you want to get stronger your muscle will inevitably grow to adapt to the stresses it is being subjected too...


 I benchpress 155kg at 69-70kg for 1 rep

For the peds , before i ever used anything i was already at 140kg at 67kg , i was doing 34 rep pull-ups , things didn't really changed. i gained strength from my training programs not from this low dose of test. I gained 15Kg on benchpress in 2 years but i'm on TRT kind of dose of test (250mg/w) which isnt giving me strength boost BUT it helps me recover faster since i train heavy 6 days a week .


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Baka said:


> I benchpress 155kg at 69-70kg for 1 rep
> 
> For the peds , before i ever used anything i was already at 140kg at 67kg , i was doing 34 rep pull-ups , things didn't really changed. i gained strength from my training programs not from this low dose of test. I gained 15Kg on benchpress in 2 years but i'm on TRT kind of dose of test (250mg/w) which isnt giving me strength boost BUT it helps me recover faster since i train heavy 6 days a week .


 How do you lay out your training mate? Genuinely interested.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> How do you lay out your training mate? Genuinely interested.


 I train from monday to saturday :

monday : chest + triceps + abs

tuesday : back + biceps + abs

wednesday : legs + shoulders

thursday : weighted pull-ups , weighted dips , muscle up

friday : farmer walk + deadlift + abs

saturday : legs + shoulders


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

@Baka

Swinging slightly on some of those reps buddy but nonetheless an impressive amount of reps.

Personally im not far off getting to ten inverted grip pull ups with perfect form. Once I can get 10 perfect reps out I'm going to switch to wide grip and go from there.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Donny dog said:


> @Baka
> 
> Swinging slightly on some of those reps buddy but nonetheless an impressive amount of reps.
> 
> Personally im not far off getting to ten inverted grip pull ups with perfect form. Once I can get 10 perfect reps out I'm going to switch to wide grip and go from there.


 Thanks , yes i swinged it happens when i try to go to fast but it doesnt help me do more reps .

When you say inverted grip , what does it mean? chin-up ? i'm still learning english so maybe i didnt understand correctly.

Today i've done 22 reps with 20 kg , 20 with the chin over the bar , the 2 other reps arent above so i'd say 20 counts , i'm aiming the world records which must be at 25-30 reps but the best i've seen online is 23 reps


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Baka said:


> Thanks , yes i swinged it happens when i try to go to fast but it doesnt help me do more reps .
> 
> When you say inverted grip , what does it mean? chin-up ? i'm still learning english so maybe i didnt understand correctly.
> 
> Today i've done 22 reps with 20 kg , 20 with the chin over the bar , the 2 other reps arent above so i'd say 20 counts , i'm aiming the world records which must be at 25-30 reps but the best i've seen online is 23 reps


 Ermmm.

Inverted grip just means the palm of your hands are facing each other.

Its just a way of making the pull up easier before progressing onto the grip you use.

So are you going to attempt the pull up world record soon then mate?? That would be incredible!


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Donny dog said:


> Ermmm.
> 
> Inverted grip just means the palm of your hands are facing each other.
> 
> ...


 Oh yes i see my bad 

I'd like too , i'm injured at my left shoulder since 4 months from a twisted benchpress bar , but i still can do light weighted pull-ups .

I'm aiming at 45 bw rep , 25+ 20kg weighted , i was also aiming at 100kg weighted pull-up last year but i've done 90kg max for 1 rep , world record is 100kg


----------

